# AZN-TV Scaled Down



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

From SF Gate:

*ASIAN POP
AZN, R.I.P.*


> A 24-hour channel featuring unique original programming for Asian Americans, backed by the biggest and most powerful entity in the cable business? It seemed too good to be true. And apparently it was.


FULL ARTICLE HERE

Also, see Anime News Network.


----------



## thebigjp (Jan 21, 2003)

so pretty much out of the mouth of comcast is "we should have left it like it is"


----------

